# Vertragen sich KVM/Qemu und Virtualbox auf einem PC?

## boospy

Hallo Leute

Ich nutze schon einige Zeit Virtualbox auf meinem Desktop. Neulich kaufte ich mir ein Buch über KVM/libvirt also das noch nachinstalliert. Seit dem kommt es sporadisch vor das wenn ich eine VM in der Virtualbox starte, das mein System einfriert. Vermutlich ein Kernelfreeze. Danach kann ich den PC nur mehr reseten. Sind die beide nicht kompatibel. Immerhin nutzen sie beide das KVMmodul.

lg

boospy

----------

## schmutzfinger

Die beiden können nicht gleichzeitig verwendet werden, dass dein Rechner dabei abschmiert ist nicht verwunderlich. Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass das Modul "vboxdrv" oder VirtualBox auch überprüfen ob das Modul "kvm" geladen ist. Wenn es gefunden wird dann sollte VirtualBox den Dienst verweigern.

Der Mechanismus funktioniert wahrscheinlich nicht, wenn du eine VM mit VBox laufen hast und dann das "kvm" Modul lädst und eine KVM VM startest.

Du kannst die beiden nur gleichzeitig benutzen, wenn einer von beiden keine Hardware-Unterstützung nutzt. Also entweder nur qemu (--no-kvm) oder VirtualBox ohne vboxdrv (Intel-VT/AMD SVM abschalten). Mit der letzteren Kombination solltest du die bessere Leistung bekommen weil VBox ohne Hardware schneller ist als Qemu.

----------

## boospy

Ja, das hatte ich mir fast gedacht.

----------

